# Getting a webpage up and running....



## Quok1mb0 (Sep 28, 2006)

What would all the expenses be? I know haveing a .com through godaddy or something like that....but what else would there be and about how much would it be monthly? Thanks for any help given! it is truly appreciated!


----------



## ShandaLear (Sep 28, 2006)

I know godaddy is popular, but remember to make sure your ISP gives you ad-free webspace at which to point the domain.  Godaddy doesn't give you space, just the domain name.

If you need space I recommend my own host, doteasy (doteasy.com).  A basic, beginner's package comes with 100MB, four domain emails (you@yourdomain.com), the domain registry and support for a year for around $20.00.  

If you are wanting just to do photography showcasing the other alternative would be to have a photoblog.  Remember, again, you need a place to host the images.  Blogger is free, and you could also point your domain at a blog.

I have a site that offers templates and tutorials on web design:  http://www.websongdesigns.com

Also, please remember to protect your images online with copyright and some safe scripting doesn't hurt.

Good lucka and please keep us updated!


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been using Brinkster.com for my webhosting needs.  It's like $10 a month.  Sorry, I can't remember how much space I have.  I just renewed it for another year and it was like $118.00 or so.  I've liked it so far and they have been helpful whenever I have a problem.
-April


----------



## Quok1mb0 (Sep 28, 2006)

do they do the contruction of the site and everything...I am in school for computer design and whatnot but I dont get to take my dreamweaver class untill my third semester and im in my first  LoL

thanks all for the comments!


----------



## ShandaLear (Sep 28, 2006)

No, they don't. What I would recommend is getting somebody to design a basic template for you (I do this service for pretty cheap money) using your own photos. I wouldn't do any service that charges monthly if you are on a budget-- way too expensive. As I said, doteasy is 25 or so for the entire year, and places like godaddy are under 10 but you need space.

The alternative is finding a webmaster, but that can get pricey and if you are showcasing your work it's going to be constant changes, so... even pricier.

Dreamweaver is a great place to start and I would advise you start tinkering on your own.  I get paid to do websites and never took a class.  Just started goofing with Dreamweaver and taught myself.  It's a very click-and-learn program!


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 29, 2006)

I use a host called "The Well Thoughtout Hosting Company". they charge me £3 a month with support, I get 250Mb storage and a 2 gig bandwidth. It also supports ASP, which I find useful, they also support DSN connections to your database (useful as Dreamweaver uses a DSN connection if you want) and Access databases which I find better than having to mess around with MySQL and Apache server on my machine at home. I pretty much taught myself with DW and theres a really good tutorial site called Webthang that covers a lot. I can reccommend the Dreamweaver for Dummies book also. The great thing about DW is it's a wysiwig interface and a lot can be done through drag and drop.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Quok1mb0 (Sep 29, 2006)

i really appreciate all the help...looks like i am going to get a dreamweaver for dummies book and start messing around!!  preciate much!

also whats 3 pounds translated into dollars?


----------



## digital flower (Sep 29, 2006)

Quok1mb0 said:
			
		

> also whats 3 pounds translated into dollars?



To covert it I just times it by about 2  

Actually $5.61 with todays exchange rate.


----------



## Rabieshund (Sep 30, 2006)

https://www.one.com/ - They have good prices! Both domains and space. Check them out!


----------



## Quok1mb0 (Oct 1, 2006)

91 bucks for a year domain name and 4000 MB's of space...thats not to bad now I just need to get on the ball with this dreamweaver buisness LoL


----------



## kkart (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out freehostia.com http://freehostia.com It is 100% free, and I am hosted on there and I am VERY impressed! I did a LOT of shopping around before I chose a hosting solution and a LOT of research. I happened upon them by accident actually, when reading reviews and was, and still am to this day, totally amazed at what they offer with no advertising anywhere on your site. My domain is hosted thru 1&1 and was $9.99 a year, only because I wanted to have email with my name on it for a professional look. If you wish to skip the email, you can register a domain at yahoo.com for $1.99 a year. 

Here is what Freehostia offers:

Overview
  Absolutely FREE
  No setup fee
  Data storage: 250 MB
  Monthly bandwidth: 5 GB

Customer Support
  Free 24/7 technical support
  Detailed video tutorials
  Extensive documentation
  Integrated ticketing system
  Response time: 24 hours

Domains and Subdomains
  Hosting for 1 domain
  5 subdomains

Free Features
  Elefante free scripts (this things amazing...full php, wordpress, others from Cpanel)
  FrontPage Extensions

Site Statistics
  Detailed bandwidth stats

E-mail Features
  3 POP3 accounts
  3 Email aliases
  SpamAssassin protection
  E-mail filters
  Webmail service
  POP3 access/no SMTP
  "Catch-all" e-mails

Scripting and Database
  1 MySQL database
  10 MB MySQL DB space
  Perl enabled
  PHP enabled
  PHPMyAdmin
  Over 3,000 Perl modules

Site Management Tools
  Advanced Control Panel
  Multi-lingual control panel
  1 FTP account
  Web-based file manage

Misc Features
  Instant account activation
  SSL with certificate gen
  SSI (Server Side Includes)
  RAID secured data storage
  Easy upgrade options

OS and Backup
  Stable Linux with Apache
  UPS & diesel generator

Server and Connection
  Dual P4 XEON 2.8/1GB RAM
  2x160GB HDDs in RAID
  100 MBits conn. per server
  320 GBits data center conn.
  99.9% uptime guarantee


----------



## Renair (Oct 29, 2006)

My site is on www.freewebs.com   They have a number of premium packages as well as free ones.   Currently the site I have today www.renebruunphotography.com  cost me approx $70 for 2 years including domain name.  The sites are all templates so you dont need to know any html.   Also there are some new designs coming up to make it even better.


----------



## sylph (Oct 29, 2006)

I have been thrilled with the "one stop shopping" with TLCWE.com  I registered domain names (two) and then I pay monthly for hosting and it is very reasonable and I can count one time in two years I have been down with them, and being down only lasted a few hours.  I have since bought two templates through a web design company (just bought another one recently, waiting to set it up and go with it).... but before I did, I designed a few sites myself using Microsoft FrontPage.  All I did was click through it.  I never designed sites in my life, but it was easy enough to click and click and click and experiment and figure it out myself.


----------



## Swiss (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm a web designer and could set up a Flash website with a gallery for US$ 230.- if you want. Hosting US$ 7.50 per month. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Godaddy will sell you 20 MB of space for around $40 a year.


----------



## SHUTTERtoSPEAK (Nov 27, 2006)

You need 2 things:
1.) a Domain Name (I use domain bank.com. It is no more than $50 a year and cheaper depending how long you want the name) - that gives you the website URL / Address. Like www.yourphotocompanyname.com.  If it is taken then you need another name.

2.) a Hosting Company. You technically could have your own hosting PC but it needs to be online and on all the time and be able to handle a ton of hits and be secure. This pretty much requires a computer / IT degree and isnt needed when companies handle everything for you. That is about $100 a year. (I use readyhosting.com). The hosting is needed to have storage where your website can be uploaded to and viewed to the public.

3.) you need to tell your hosting and domain companies where they should point to (through a *DNS* i believe from the hosting company that you tell the domain company)


4.) within a day or so, your domain name should get linked to the hosing site and you should be on your way.

5.) have a simple HTML website made (by yourself or a company - prices vary depending on content and can get pretty expensive if you pay someone. Best to buy a HTML book and learn it yourself. Sample code and tutorials are also online, just google search it and you can learn from websites)

6.) use FTP to "upload" the site to your hosing provider.
Done by going to *ftp.*yourphotocompanyname.com and log in with a user name and password.

7.) Go to your site and see the updates and how it looks!

$150 a year isn't bad. When I wasn't too involved with starting my company, I made that in no time and all the rest of my profits were great for extra spending money.


----------



## neea (Nov 30, 2006)

I use godaddy for my domain name.
I make my own webpages (and my mother thought i was wasting my time reading all those tutorials all those years).
My pages are hosted on a friends server for free.

I got tons and tons of pages bookmarked with all kinds of very usefull tutorials and information.

send me a message if you'd like a list of them.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 8, 2006)

Best deal I have found on the web is 1and1.com

for 4.99 a MONTH you get:

STORAGE: 100 GIG
TRANSFER VOLUME: 1000 GIGS a MONTH
10 FTP ACCOUNTS

and best of ALL.... you get 2 domain names! 

Starting mine tonight!

http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/HostingHome;jsessionid=D4213A69430A4C7E3A6A4A8856DA7C89.TC61a?__frame=_top&__lf=Static


----------

